# Gas tank and battery



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

I wouldn’t feel safe with them confined in the same not so well ventilated space. Gas fumes can settle in some crazy places, 1 arc connecting battery or a charger and it’s up in a big cloud of fuel and sulfuric acid laced smoke. Just because something has been done wrong many times without problem, does not make it right. Sorry if that sounds harsh was not trying to be.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Not harsh at all! It just never crossed my mind until today when I was moving things around. I was just wondering if that cover gave enough ventilation or not and if this was a typical set up. I think I’ll move the tank to the back and and put some flooring over it. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2018)

That sounds like a solid plan, you’ll never regret separating them. It would haunt you forever now that you noticed it.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah I don’t want to die especially like that! Had a regulator on my last boat catch on fire, scary. 
Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What if you somehow get a short in the battery cables?

Move one of them.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

HB and Maverick mount both in the same forward compartment.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> HB and Maverick mount both in the same forward compartment.


I've never really seen one like that. I've seen plenty of them with small permanent tanks, but not portable.

12 gallons of fuel is a lot of weight in the rear of a little hobie. What about moving the battery up front?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

tailchaser16 said:


> HB and Maverick mount both in the same forward compartment.


I’ll say it again. Just because something has been done wrong a million times and has caused no problems... doesn’t make it right. 1 leak + 1 arc from a terminal = potential for someone to get seriously hurt or killed!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How about when your charging batteries onboard next to a gas tank. Lots of ions moving around could cause a spark
Yep move your tank


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanted to move my batteries up front to save weight at the back but there's only one compartment in front and the gas tank is in it. I wouldn't have them in the same compartment, and I thought it was illegal to do so.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I watched my trolling motor cables burn like a firecracker fuse towards my battery right next to my plastic fuel tank in my pathfinder. I put the fire out right on time. Moved my battery and to the rear next day. Hadn't had a problem for 15 years until that day.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

Brian Logan said:


> So I’ve been working on my Hobie Power Skiff and had to rewire my trolling motor battery and charger. The cranking battery and 12 gallon portable fuel tank are still in the center console right next to each other. The back of the console has a snap on vinyl cover. Is this safe? The dude I bought the boat from had it set up like this for many years. Thanks for any input!
> Brian


I'm all for safety but like you said in other posts, space is limited on a small skiff. "Portable fuel tanks must be constructed of non-breakable material and free of corrosion and leaks. All vents must be capable of being closed. The tank must be secured and have a vapor-tight, leak-proof cap." So if you have a portable fuel tank that meets ABYC standards you should have no issue with fuel vapor inside the compartment. And if you did, fuel vapor is more dense than air so it should work it's way out and around a snap on cover but you should address the issue of why that vapor is escaping the tank ASAP.
In a compartment like you describe I think you are fine.
Any other configuration such as installed fuel tank, sealed compartment, etc is another conversation and should be examined by ABYC standards.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2018)

AMiller said:


> I'm all for safety but like you said in other posts, space is limited on a small skiff. "Portable fuel tanks must be constructed of non-breakable material and free of corrosion and leaks. All vents must be capable of being closed. The tank must be secured and have a vapor-tight, leak-proof cap." So if you have a portable fuel tank that meets ABYC standards you should have no issue with fuel vapor inside the compartment. And if you did, fuel vapor is more dense than air so it should work it's way out and around a snap on cover but you should address the issue of why that vapor is escaping the tank ASAP.
> In a compartment like you describe I think you are fine.
> Any other configuration such as installed fuel tank, sealed compartment, etc is another conversation and should be examined by ABYC standards.


The vent has to be open in order for engine to run, fuel vapor is more dense and WILL settle in low spots, it can settle in chase pipes or below deck if it is open. I can’t understand why some are trying to justify having an arc source right next to a fuel tank in an enclosed compartment. The snap on cover will not allow the compartment enough ventilation to prevent explosion or fire from fumes. I can see some manufacturers doing this but they are installed tanks with vents outside the hull so there should be no fumes in these cases. But a portable vents directly into the area it is located. You don’t have to listen but this is lives we are talking about! I don’t want to see anyone get hurt or hurt someone else!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

My hobie skiff has the factory aluminum tank with the welded battery mount on top inside the console..also no hatch on the console just running it open, but it is stored inside, granted its not a plastic tank either. But, for displacement sake, the next mod will be to get the fuel tank somehow into the bow, for more storage space in the consosle, and maybe a 24v trolling motor set up.
How are you running youre wires through the boat with a filled in floor?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Wondering if you could install air vents like these on the side(s) of the console and leave as is.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Not to be a smartass, but the answer to your question could be solved by a quick phone call to the USCG.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

firecat1981 said:


> I've never really seen one like that. I've seen plenty of them with small permanent tanks, but not portable.
> 
> 12 gallons of fuel is a lot of weight in the rear of a little hobie. What about moving the battery up front?


I filled it up and took it out yesterday and it was fine with tank in back. Actually seemed to run a little smoother maybe balanced it out with one battery in front, one in console and tank in back. I’ll probably move the other battery up front and put tank back in console when I can afford to have someone extend the cables.


----------



## Brian Logan (Apr 21, 2018)

Boneheaded said:


> My hobie skiff has the factory aluminum tank with the welded battery mount on top inside the console..also no hatch on the console just running it open, but it is stored inside, granted its not a plastic tank either. But, for displacement sake, the next mod will be to get the fuel tank somehow into the bow, for more storage space in the consosle, and maybe a 24v trolling motor set up.
> How are you running youre wires through the boat with a filled in floor?


Filled in floor?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

Pole Position said:


> Not to be a smartass, but the answer to your question could be solved by a quick phone call to the USCG.


With a permanent tank it is usually permitted (I still will never do it) but a portable tank vents into the compartment. There is a USCG spec for the size opening for a portable tank for venting those fumes. I’m not sure what the specs are.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Boatbrains said:


> With a permanent tank it is usually permitted (I still will never do it) but a portable tank vents into the compartment. There is a USCG spec for the size opening for a portable tank for venting those fumes. I’m not sure what the specs are.


I'm with you. I know for a fact right now my fuel tank has a leak on the gasket for the sending unit. Luckily I know its there to fix it. What scary is if you didn't know.


----------

